# Pulsar G10



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I've recently acquired a Pulsar long handed G10 and an RAF chrono :jump: - about to receive a short handed G10 from 1999 - everything I've read seems to say that the MOD gave Pulsar the contract in 2001 - so how come they're quite a few 1999 issues around? Presumably Pulsar were supplying the MOD pre 2001?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The date is when the watch was made, so they might have been ordered by the MOD even earlier than that!


----------

